# How to change Adress



## nisu79 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

I need to change address in my Seg social, I apply to change on Nov, 20
15 still not yet changed. can you help me any body how can I do address change and to which office I need to go.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Change it first on your fiscal document by taking it to a fiscal office where they'll issue a new document & then take the new document from there to the SS office.


----------



## smolinka (Feb 9, 2016)

nisu79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to change address in my Seg social, I apply to change on Nov, 20
> 15 still not yet changed. can you help me any body how can I do address change and to which office I need to go.


I dealt with a similiar issue a few weeks ago but I prefered to contact a legal office and they took care of everything really fast. If it is useful for you, here is a contact for that one i visited nrcadvogada.lisbon gmail.com Hope this helps


----------

